# JL 12W3 - happy with this amp?



## Bugs78 (May 14, 2010)

piecing together my system

Kenwood KDCX-994 Hu
Kenwood XR-4s Amp (in 3 channel mode)
-- front channels running Focal 165VR
-- rear channels bridged 300watts @4ohm - sub
JL 12W3v3 sub - sealed small box
4g wiring fwiw. 

Will the bridged half of this amp be sufficient to run the single 12W3 in a smallish sealed box? The specs on JL's site says 300watts is in the optimum zone. Just curious from those who have run these subs in real life, on say a 250/1 amp or the like. Is it more then enough to shake your money maker? Or should I budget for a larger dedicated monoblock? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Blister64 (Jun 13, 2010)

I had an old school 10W3 in a _ported_ box with a pioneer 240 watt amp. It pounded pretty good, or shook my money maker as you said . Just put the same setup in my girlfriends truck in a small sealed box running of the stock HU. Still hits hard when turned up, not as much as I'd like though. She is happy with it though. Granted yours is a 12, not a 10... The 300 watts should make yours bump pretty good, but I guess you won't know till you hook it up! If your not getting the bass _you_ would like, then you could start looking at upgrading your system (buying another amp). Everyone has their own tastes when it comes to how they want their music to sound, so see if you like it before upgrading. This is where I would start at least. If you have the space and know how, you might try building a bigger sealed or even a ported enclosure. That should increase the output a little as well without spending too much money. Good luck with everything though, JL is the way to go!


----------



## Bugs78 (May 14, 2010)

Blister64 said:


> I had an old school 10W3 in a _ported_ box with a pioneer 240 watt amp. It pounded pretty good, or shook my money maker as you said . Just put the same setup in my girlfriends truck in a small sealed box running of the stock HU. Still hits hard when turned up, not as much as I'd like though. She is happy with it though. Granted yours is a 12, not a 10... The 300 watts should make yours bump pretty good, but I guess you won't know till you hook it up! If your not getting the bass _you_ would like, then you could start looking at upgrading your system (buying another amp). Everyone has their own tastes when it comes to how they want their music to sound, so see if you like it before upgrading. This is where I would start at least. If you have the space and know how, you might try building a bigger sealed or even a ported enclosure. That should increase the output a little as well without spending too much money. Good luck with everything though, JL is the way to go!


thanks for the insight. 

Im still shopping for parts. Right now, im really tempted to grab the matching XR-1S and decide on sub(s) later. 

hopefully going to test my XR-4S with in my buddies car soon. Powering a single PG sub. Should give me a good insight on what the amp can do.


----------

